# Fire Department Airpack Tanks for CO2?



## bichirboy (Dec 28, 2005)

I am a member of the local volunteer fire company and have access to several old tanks from our outdated airpacks. Just wondering if anyone ever thought, heard or know of someone that has used something like this for thier CO2 tank?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

well you couldnt bet them to stand as most have a round bottom, you would have to get a new valve and a new test before anyone would fill them. Are the steel or composite tanks? What size


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm a fellow whacker- I think that the tanks are regular air... not sure if you could fill them with CO2 or even attach a CO2 regulator onto them to set a flow rate....


----------



## Johnny99 (Dec 28, 2005)

Retired Firefighter hear. To answer your question concerning the use of a SCBA bottle for a DIY Co2 System, no you should not. However most Co2 fire extinguishers can readily be modified for your intended purpose. And inexpensively too! Pay a visit to your local fire extinguisher shop. You will not regret it.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 28, 2005)

Great advice on the extinguishers. Also glad to see some other smoke eaters here. Volunteer for now, trying to get paid, leather forever.


----------



## QuantumCranker (Oct 9, 2005)

JUST WANNA SAY HELLO TO ALL THE OTHER FF'S!!!!!! 
AMEN ON THE LEATHER!!!!!!!!!
That's me after a long hard day of training rookies.....last of some condemned flood houses (Hurricane Floyd) used for interior attack training....finally letting it go down!


----------



## Johnny99 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you, brother.


----------

